# Old man selling flowers



## bobnr32 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2011)

Too bad the guy is next to him in the background.  Other than that it'd be perfect.


----------



## bobnr32 (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried to blur him out but for sure the pic needs more work. As soon as I post I can see things I would have done better.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Oct 3, 2011)

I like it... 

As mentioned... Perhaps a shallower DoF...  I find the guy over his shoulder to be very distracting...


----------

